# need something to make with scallops



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

im getting 18 very fresh scallops tomorrow to cook for family as a dinner. i was thinking, as 2 per person, maybe one is cooked and the other is raw. the scallops im getting are sashimi graded, so i was wondering, how can i serve this?

the cooked scallops, is it ok with maybe a butter suace? help on that please. the raw scallop, maybe a cerviche? is that how you spell it? or something.

is it a good idea to you guys? any inputs would be great. thanks.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Are they harvesting sweet corn where you are? If so then a sweet corn butter sauce would be awesome.
Ceviche is a nice aplication for scallops as well. or do a carpaccio. sliced thin and fanned out. Then simply dressed with lemon or lime juice, EVOO, sea salt and fresh pepper. Maybe a nice tomato relish on the side...


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

and EVOO is?


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

A simple presentation is great if you can find quail egg. Make a simple light and fresh tomato sauce. Pan fry the scallop to MR. Serve with sunny side up quail eggs.
You put them on top of the scallop and the running yolks act as a sauce.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

kk, thks.

anyway, what i did was pan fry 1 scallop and made a congac and roasted garlic sauce to go with it, serving it with some roasted sweet potatoes.

the other scallop, i sliced in half and plaed it in some balsamic and lemon juice with salt and EVOO. put some rocket on top.


----------



## bakerlady29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Maihoyhoy, I had never heard of the sweet corn butter sauce before but it sounds delicious:lips: . I tried to google it and cannot find a recipe for it, I was hoping I could get you to post it for me pretty plz?? I would really appreciate it. Bakerlady29


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Here is a recipe I developed for a cooking class series I did a year or two ago.
It's pretty close to right. If your scallops are huge you might use three per order instead of four. I also sometimes tro in a few dashes of bitters to tweek it some.
Thanks for your interest!


Pan Seared Diver Scallops Braised in Sweet Butter w/ Sweet

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 4 Preparation Time :0:10
Categories : Entrees

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 ounce olive oil
16 scallops
2 large ears of sweet corn
1 teaspoon garlic -- chopped
2 sprigs rosemary -- stripped
1/2 cup white wine
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
to taste salt and pepper
1/4 cup tomatoes -- seeded and chopped

Remove husks from the corn.
Using a sharp knife hold the ear on end and slice the kernals off.
Then using the blade scrape the "milk" from the cob and reserve.
In a hot frying pan or saute pan add clarified butter or oil then CAREFULLY place scallops in pan.
Generously sear the scallops before turning.
Turn and add sweet corn, garlic, rosemary, and pepper.
Deglaze with the wine, reduce heat to medium, and add butter.
When scallops are cooked to your desired doneness (I like mine medium rare) arrange on plates with the starch ( vanilla mashed potatoes are great ) of your choice.
Adjust seasoning and spoon sauce over.
Garnish with the tomato.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## bakerlady29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Maihoyhoy, that looks even more delicious and I cannot wait to try it!! Thank you so much for taking the time to post the recipe:lips: . Have a great day, Bakerlady29


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

agreed, that sounds awesome, altho im not so sure about the sweetness of my corn in the supermarket.. pity.


----------

